# انا ارهابي .



## منصور الكويتي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*  نعم انا ارهابي ... اتعلم لماذا . *

































*وكيف لا اصبح ارهابي ..... ؟ *



* اعضاء هذا المنتدى من كل الديانات .. اتوقع انني لم اخرج عن حدود الادب فأرجو من كل متحمس 

 ان لايخرج عن حدود الادب  ... النقاش مفتوح والاحترام واجب . *


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*ولماذا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي منصور*

*أنت تنعت نفسك بالأرهابي*
*لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هل لما يحدث الأن في منطقة الشرق الأوسط*​ 
*نعم أنا لامعك أنا هذا شيئاً أصبح يفوق كل تصور ولا يسطتيع أي شخص مهما كان أن يتحمل مجرد النظر لتلك الصور حتي*​ 
*ولكن كل هذا لا يجعلك أرهابي*
*فالعنف ومقابله الشر بالشر **لايثمر أنما يذيد النار هياجاً*​ 
*أنا معك فأنا أتمني أن أكون هناك مع من يدافعوا عن أوطانهم عن حضارتهم عن كيانهم*
*لأنهم مازلوا بشر له كرامة*​ 
*ولكن ماذا نفعل*
*.......................*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: *
*نصلي من أجل سلام العالم*​ 
*سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## مشمره الجنه (11 ديسمبر 2006)

ربي يرحم كل البشر علي كل الارض


يزاك الله خير لعرضك للموضوع اخوي


----------



## منصور الكويتي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أخي منصور*
> 
> *أنت تنعت نفسك بالأرهابي*
> ...


----------



## منصور الكويتي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

مشمره الجنه قال:


> ربي يرحم كل البشر علي كل الارض
> 
> 
> يزاك الله خير لعرضك للموضوع اخوي




* شاكرلج مرورج* .


----------



## منصور الكويتي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

حقوق الانسان اين هيا .


----------



## منصور الكويتي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

منصور الكويتي قال:


> حقوق الانسان اين هيا .


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*أتألم لهم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخي منصور*

*أخي أنا أورد مشاركتي السابقة كرأي شخصي ولكن.....*



			
				منصور الكويتي;143556 قال:
			
		

> *لان الارهابي صاحب مبدأ . *
> *وليس طامع بثروات الدنيا . *


 
*أهذا تعريفك للأرهابي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وليكن*
*أنا كما قلت معك في أن الذي يحدث الأن في الشرق الأوسط قد ذاد عن الحد **وبه أتأثر يومياً*

*فمع أنني لاأتألم معهم ولكني أتألم لهم*​ 
*ونحن لسانا بصدد تعريف الأرهابي ونشاطة وشخصيته*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*و أنا مع اخى العزيز أمير

لا نقابل الشر بالشر

بل نصلى من أجل السلام *


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام 

الاخ منصور الكويتى

تأثرت كثيراً بالصور ..

ولكنك تهيج مشاعرك وعاطفتك بصور قد يكون مر عليها وقت و انتهى الحكم فيها ..

فقد ننفعل ونثور عندما نرى منظر مؤلم لذلك .. ولكن ليس من الطبيعى أو الحكمة ان نضع هذا المنظر نصب أعيننا طوال الوقت .. 

فبهذا .. تكون رغبتنا الداخليه وطبيعتنا هى من تميل الى العنف .. و ليس ما دفعها هو تلك الانتهاكات الغير آدميه ..

أنت تصرخ من أجل أخوة لك فى الدين و أخوة لنا فى الانسانيه .. ولكن هناك كثيرون لا يدينون بالاسلام مازالوا حتى الان تُنتهك حقوقهم ... و آدميتهم  .. و يمثل بجثثهم فى الشوارع والميادين 

ليس من العدل او الرحمه أن تُرتكب هذه الجرائم فى حق الاطفال والابرياء .. و لا من العدل و الرحمه أن يكون رد فعلنا هو مزيد من الجرائم البشعه التى يشيب لهولها الولدان ..

فلن نصلح الامور بهذا المنطق الوحشى .. منطق الغابة 

ليتنا نُخرج ذلك الغضب المدمر من قلوبنا .. ونعطى مساحه للعقل و الهدوء فى التصرف 

ليتنا ..


----------



## منصور الكويتي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااااي أخي منصور*
> 
> *أخي أنا أورد مشاركتي السابقة كرأي شخصي ولكن.....*
> ...



  شاكرلك على ابداء الرأي وعلى مشاركتك ... ولكن اريد ايصال المعلومه 

      هل يلامون عندما يصبحون ارهابيين ... 

        نحن والحمدالله في امان وعسى الله ان يديم علينا هذا الامان 

            ولكن نظرتي ونظرتك انت بما انا مشتركين في المشاهده 

                   بعيدا عن الديانه .. هل تلوم الارهابي عندما يصبح ارهابي 


 شخص عراقي عاد الى بيته ووجده كالرماد هو ومن فيه من بشر ... اتعرف ماقاله 

                   هذا ماقاله ... ( الامريكان يبحثون عن الزرقاوي ... ياهو زرقاوي هذا انا من اليوم 

                                 زرقاوي )  ... هل تلوم هذا العراقي عندما يصبح ارهابي 

                    ماذا تبغى له لكي يعيش ... بيته ... زوجته ... ابنائه ) 

                  حتى الطيور البريئه ... عندما تقتل صغارها تصبح كالوحوش

                     مابالك ببني البشر .


----------



## منصور الكويتي (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*لي عوده .. *

*  الى لغاء اخر . *


----------



## المغتربة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

لماذا تستغربون بأنه نعت نفسة بأنه إرهابية 
بل هو على حق هل تعلمون لماذا 
لأن البرياء هم الأرهابيون  لأن الأطفال والنساء هم الأرهابيون 
أتراكم لم تعلموا ذلك
أين أنتم حينما قالوا إخوان القردة والخنازير 
عن تلك الأطفال التي لاحساب عليهم إن ماتوا بأنهم مجرمون وإراهابيون
إرهابيون حينما طالبوا بأرضهم 
إرهابيون يايهود حينما دافعوا عن قدسهم 

أطفال العرق إرهابيون لماذا لأنهم ناضلوا من أجل دولتهم

بل والله ورب العزة أنكم أنتم المجرمون (هذا الكلمة لم تسرق الديار وقتل الأطفال ورمل النساء ومن لم يرحم شيبة الشيخ )
أنكم انتم من تستحقون أن يطلق عليكم إرهابيون

أعلم منصور الكويتي أنك ما أطلقت كلمة إراهبيون إلا من قهراً وإشتداد غضبك 
فهنيئاً لك مشاعرك لخوانك في بقاع الأرض 

وليعلم إي من يكن إني لسوف أصبح إرهابيه حينما تختصب أرضي
ويقتلي أبي 

وحينما يسب رسولي 

صرختي هذه أطلقتها من منتداكم ليسمعها الملايين فأخشوا  صمتي في هذا الزمن فلسوف ينفجر لساني وبكل قوة للدفاع في سبيل ربي ورسولة ثم وطني​


----------



## coptic hero (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المغتربة السنية قال:


> وليعلم إي من يكن إني لسوف أصبح إرهابيه حينما تختصب أرضي
> ويقتلي أبي
> 
> وحينما يسب رسولي
> ...


يا للهول ربنا يستر خوفتينا طيب وايه الجديد فى كده انتم كلكم ارهابيين حتى ميدو شوفى صورته تجنن


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

تحية وسلام

الاخت المغتربه السنيه 

لا يُسر المرء بمنظر الدماء والقتل و الارهاب .. ولكن أخبرينى اختى العزيزه 

كيف يكون العالم إن تعامل الكل بنفس العنف 

كيف يكون العالم إن قتلنا عشرة فى مقابل واحد 

كيف يكون العالم إن طبقنا شريعه الغاب و القوى يُبيد الضعيف 

لم و لن نوافق على أى عنف .. فديننا يمنعنا وينهينا عن ذلك .. فالمسيحيه رمز السلام فى العالم كله .. و إلهها إله السلام و الرحمة .... و العدل أيضاً 

نطالب من كل قلوبنا بتوقيع جزاء رادع لكل من أرتكب هذه المذابح البشعه .. و لكن فى ظل قانون عادل .. و ليس بشريعتنا نحن .. التى حتماً ستغلبها العاطفه .. و ستأخذ فى طريقها الاخضر مع اليابس ..

لن أبتسم فى وجه عدو قتل اخى أو أبى أو امى .. او أهان دينى و إيمانى .. بل ربما من نفس الكيل أكيل له .. و أكثر .. ولكن اختى العزيزه .. هل هذا هو الحل ؟؟ .. هل هذا ما دعانا اليه الله تبارك إسمه ؟؟ .. هذا هو السؤال .. وهنا يكون لنا و قفه 


من يحكمنا هو وصايا الله وشريعته الادبيه التى بداخلنا اختى العزيزه .. ووصايا الله تنهى عن المعامله شر بشر .. و الله سمح بالقوانين كى تحكم نوازع البشر ورغباتها التى تخالف السلام العام .. فلا يتسلط صاحب النفوذ على الفقير المسكين .. و لا يستعبد القوى الضعيف 

الاخت العزيزه ... لا نخشى شيئاً ولا يُعنينا تهديداتك تلك .. فمن باب أولى توجيهها إلى من ألحق بأخواننا جميعا كل هذا البلاء و العنف .. فلا تظنى أن بدعوتنا للهدوء والتعقل ونبذ العنف  .. أننا نؤيد هذا العنف .. كلا بالطبع .. فمن يوافق على هذا ؟؟!! .. حتماً ليس بإنسان .. فهل تطلبين منا أن نهلل ونصفق لكى ؟؟ .. هل من الايمان أن نقول لكى مرحى أختنا العزيزه فلتقتلى كل إسرائيلى على وجه الارض ؟ .. إن كان إيمانك يدعوكى لذلك .. فنحن لا .. و لم يقل لنا كونوا عاجزين مدحورين .. كلا .. ولكنه طالبنا بتسليم كل شىء لله أولاً .. فعدالة السماء أقوى و أحكم من عدالة الارض .. و أيضاً هناك قانون يحكم البشر .. و إلا لاصبحنا فى غابة .. و عندما يفقد القانون مصداقيته وعدله .. تتحرك عدالة السماء .. فتعطى كل ذى حق حقه 

ثقى فى الله


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*الجهل وعدم الوعي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي أختي السنية*


المغتربة السنية قال:


> لماذا تستغربون بأنه نعت نفسة بأنه إرهابية​
> بل هو على حق هل تعلمون لماذا
> لأن البرياء هم الأرهابيون لأن الأطفال والنساء هم الأرهابيون
> أتراكم لم تعلموا ذلك
> ...


 
*أختي*
*كل هذا ليس بمنطق*
*أن نجازي الشر بالشر*
*نحن نعلم ما تقاسيه أنتي لأننا نقاسيه مثلك*

*فليس كل الأطفال الذين قتلوا مسلمين فقط*
*ولكن بينهم أيضاً مسيحين*
*وليس كل من يحارب ويناضل من أجل وطنه مسلم فقط *
*وأنما مسيحي أيضاً*

*فكل هذا وكل مايحدث الأن ليس للدين دخل فيه*
*بل الدين كان ستاراً تختفي خلفه المطامع السياسيه في أراضي الشرق*
*فالعرب والمسلمون وخاصة الأرهابيون منهم والأخوان بجهلهم أعطوا الفرصة لقوات الغرب لتجتاح الشرق تحت ستار الدين الذي يدعم الأرهاب*
*فهذا بسبب جهلهم وقلة وعيهم ودرايتهم *
*وها أنتي تكرري ما حدث*
*فبالأندفاع والهمجية نعطي الفرصة للسياسة الغربية للتحكم فينا*​*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المغتربة السنية قال:


> ​أين أنتم حينما قالوا إخوان القردة والخنازير
> عن تلك الأطفال التي لاحساب عليهم إن ماتوا بأنهم مجرمون وإراهابيون​


​من هم اخوان القدرة و الخنازير؟
اريد توضيح لهذا الكلام​

​



> بل والله ورب العزة أنكم أنتم المجرمون


​تقصدين من ب "أنتم"؟​




> أنكم انتم من تستحقون أن يطلق عليكم إرهابيون


​تقصدين من ب "أنتم"؟​ 
​



> وليعلم إي من يكن إني لسوف أصبح إرهابيه حينما تختصب أرضي
> ويقتلي أبي


​


> وحينما يسب رسولي ​


​​تريدين تصيرين ارهابية و تفجري نفسك روح فجري حالك بعيد عن المنتدى

منتظر توضيحاتك على الكلمات الي صرحتي بها...​


----------



## المغتربة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE]
> [/CENTER]
> من هم اخوان القدرة و الخنازير؟
> اريد توضيح لهذا الكلام​
> ...




أشكرك على سوء الفهم لست أنا من أشتم أهل البيت في وسط قعر دارهم ديني لايسمح لي أبداً بذلك وإن كنتم أخطاءتم مراراً وتكراراً ولكن هذا منتداكم ولكم الحرية


ولقد وضحت ما أقصد في موضوعي الأصلي لأني كنت أعلم أني سوف أُسئل 
فأعتذر إن كنت سببت ربكة في الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المغتربة السنية قال:


> أشكرك على سوء الفهم لست أنا من أشتم أهل البيت في وسط قعر دارهم ديني لايسمح لي أبداً بذلك وإن كنتم أخطاءتم مراراً وتكراراً ولكن هذا منتداكم ولكم الحرية
> 
> 
> ولقد وضحت ما أقصد في موضوعي الأصلي لأني كنت أعلم أني سوف أُسئل
> فأعتذر إن كنت سببت ربكة في الموضوع


 
تشكريني على سوء الفهم؟ حاسبي حالك و حاسبي على كلاماتك
بتنادينا بأنتم الارهابيين؟ هل نحن من قتلنا و سفكنا دم الابرياء؟ هل نحن من بارك ذلك حتى؟
ما دخلنا و دخل ما تعمله الحكومات العلمانية؟ و لماذا تنادينا انتم الارهابيين؟
و بصراحة قد سببتي كل الارباك في ردك هذا
فأن كنتي تقصدينا فقليها بصراحة حتى اعرف اتصرف معك
اما تقليلي انك تقصدين من قتل الاطفال فلماذا توجهين الكلام لنا؟


----------



## المغتربة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

فأن كنتي تقصدينا فقليها بصراحة حتى اعرف اتصرف معك
اما تقليلي انك تقصدين من قتل الاطفال فلماذا توجهين الكلام لنا؟


 للمرة الثانية أنا لا أخاف ولستوا بتلك النعامة التي تدفن رأسها خايفة 

وأنا لا أحب أن أخطاء على أحد 
ماينفعني سبكم وشتمكم في قعر بيتكم أي ذوق هذا وأي أسلوب 

عذراً بالعفل يبدو أني سببت ربكة لاينبغي 
 لعلي أعتذر  وللمرة الأخيرة وتذكري أني لا أكذب أبداً ولو على قص الرقبة


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المغتربة السنية قال:


> عذراً بالعفل يبدو أني سببت ربكة لاينبغي
> لعلي أعتذر وللمرة الأخيرة وتذكري أني لا أكذب أبداً ولو على قص الرقبة


 
و هل كذبتك؟ انا لم اكذبك ابدا, انا اتسأئل لماذا وجتهي الكلام باليغة المخاطبة لنا نحن؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (11 ديسمبر 2006)

المقاومه فى رايى ليست ارهاب 


ولكن الوسيله 


هى من تقرر 



هل خطف الاجانب ومنهم مسلمين وذبحهم .. لا يسمى ارهاب 

هل الزرقاوى الاردنى من فجر فى بلاده وقتل الابريء ليس ارهابى

هل بن لادن وتنظيم القاعده ليسوا ارهابيين


----------



## Coptic Man (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*ومتي كان الارهاب هو الحل*

*ورد الاساءة بالمثل*

*ارجوا بمن يتبني هذا الفكر الاخ منصور والاخت سنيه ان تقول لي مثال واحد واضح ان الارهاب ورد الاساءة بالمثل نجحت*


----------



## فادية (11 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب يا  من تهللون للارهاب 
اين كنتم حينما دفن صدام حسين البشر وهم احياء اليس هذا قتل ؟؟؟
لماذا لم تعلنو نفسكم ارهابيين ودافعتم  عن اخوانكم المسلمين الذين كانو يموتون بايدي مسلمه ايضا
وليه مبقتوش ارهابيين لما صدام حسين دخل الكويت وقتل وسلب ونهب واغتصب ومخلاش حاجه وحشه معملهاش 
جريتو ليه تستنجدو بالغرب وبامريكا عشان تيجي تساعدكم في مصيبتكم 
مش همه دول بردو الي حررولكم الكويت من ايد صدام المسلم ؟؟؟؟
دلوقتي بتعلنو الارهاب عليهم ؟؟؟
مش انتو بردو الي الي فتحتولهم بيبان بلدانكم على مصراعيها عشان يدخلو يحتلو العراق ؟؟؟
كان فين احساسكم باخوانكم العراقيين لما سمحتم لامريكا واوربا تحتل العراق 
والا كانت مشاعر الارهاب ساعتها نايمه عندكم 
اي عراقي اتقتل والا اتعذب من الاحتلال دا ذنبو في رقبتكو انتو يا دول الخليج لان امريكا دخلت العراق من اراضيكم وبلدانكم 
يبقى دلوقتي تستكتو ومتقعدوش تندبو حظكو لان كل الي جرى وبيجري من تحت راسكم 
خلونا ساكتين احسن لحسن انا قلبي بيتقطع كل ما بتكلم عن بلدي الحبيب العراق 

اما عن فلسطين فكل الحكايه ان المسلميين مش بيقدرو يتعايشو مع غيرهم من الديانات وخصوصا اليهود ودا هو سبب المشكله الرئيسيه وكل القتل والارهاب الي بيحصل هناك 
بس مش اكتر من كدا 
قولولي بقا مين سبب كل الخراب والدمار والقتل  دا


----------



## Coptic Man (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*وياريت بدال فتحتوا الكلام علي الارهاب*

*تبقوا تشوفوا الموضوع ده*

*هو قديم شوية *

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=512http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=512


----------



## lord12 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

قولوا علينا زي ماتقولوا
احنا ارهابيين وحقنا نبقى ارهابيين فقد ذقنا المر والهوان
كل دول الأسلام مستهدفه من الصرب واليهود والأمريكان
لعنة الله على الظالمين


----------



## lord12 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

طبعا انا هتجاهل رد فاديه الي بينم عن كره وحقد للمسلمين ممزوج بالجهل كالعاده
مفيش حد بيكرهنا اد فاديه في المنتدى دي


----------



## elsadawey2 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*الي الأخوه الأفاضل الكرام اللي مصممين كل ما يتكلموا يقولوا وهو من المنطق اننا نواجه الأرهاب بالأرهاب 
مين قال اننا بنقول اننا نواجه الأرهاب بالأرهاب ؟؟؟ العراقيين بيقاوموا الاحتلال الامريكي فقال الامريكان ان العراق فيها ارهابيين 
ماشي فيها ارهابيين فيها زرقاوي وفيها بن لادن وفيها زفت وفيها طين هما فين دول هل كل اللي في ابو غريب وجوانتانامو وسجون العراق هم ارهابيين ؟؟ هل كلهم اسامه بن لادن هل كلهم زرقاوي ؟؟ 
مستحيل طبعا السجون مليانه ناس من الشعب ناس بسطاء مالهومش دعوه باي حاجه وناس تانيين من المقاومه المشروعه اللي بتدافع عن بلدها وعن ارضها وعن كرامتها وعرضها 
أمريكا قالت انها رايحه العراق عشان صدام عنده نووي مالقوش نووي فمعقوله يقولو سوري استاذ صدام ظلمناك حقك علينا وادي راسك نبوسها 
لا طبعا مش ممكن امريكا دخلت العراق بحجه ان في نووي عشان تنهب بترول وثروات العراق فلما ما لقيتش نووي فمش ممكن تطلع وتسيب البترول اللي مالوش اول من اخر فكان لازم حجه تانيه 
عشان تفضل في العراق فمالقيتش طبعا احسن من الفتنه الطائفيه بين السنه والشيعه ونفخت في النار واشعلت فعلا الفتنه ونجحت في شن حرب طائفيه اهليه بين السنه والشيعه وما اكتفيتش بكده كمان لا دي استخدمت أهم كارت في ايديها كمان الا وهو اسامه بن لادن اللي انا فوضت امره لله وحده عشان يحكم فيه فانا بكل امانه ووضوح وصراحه لا أعلم هل اؤيده واناصره ام العنه وادعو عليه فانا حقيقة لا اعلم لذا فقد تركت امره لله 
يا اخواني الغرب شحن عواطف الشعب والناس الغربيين وصورلهم الاسلام علي انه هو الخطر الوحيد اللي بيهددهم في العالم كله ونجح في رسم صوره من اسوء ما يمكن للاسلام والمسلمين وللاسف الشديد القليل من جهلة المسلمين ساعدوا في ترسيخ الصوره دي في اذهان الغربيين ونجحت الحكومات الغربيه انها توصل لهدفها وهو لا للتعاطف مع اي مسلم في اي بلد عربي سواء البلد دي فلسطين اوالعراق او روسيا او اي مكان علي وجه الارض في مسلمين لا للتعاطف وكل دا ليه عشان ما يواجهوش اللوم من شعوبهم لما امريكا تدخل العراق وتنهب وتمص بتروله عشان الغرب ما يعترضش ويحتج علي الممارسات الاسرائيليه في فلسطين 
عشان الغرب يفضل ساكت قدام اللي بتعمله روسيا في المسلمين في روسيا 
عشان اي بلد عربي عليها الدور لما تاخد علي قفاها الغرب ما يلاقيش اي ممانعه او معارضه من شعوبه لانهم ببساطه بقي اسعد لحظات حياتهم هي لحظات القبض ومحاكمه واعتقال الارهابي ابو دقن طويله وجلابيه بيضه وللاسف نجح الاعلام الغربي واليهودي في دا نجاح منقطع النظير 

وصدقوني لو لا ان حسني دماغه كبيره وبجد دي حسنه تحسب للراجل ول اني مش من اشد المعجبين بيه كان ممكن الفتنه الطائفيه في مصر زادت عن حدها وربنا يسامح كل مسيحي نادي من بره مصر بانه مضطهد وان في تفرقه في مصر وعمل علي زعزعة العلاقات المسيحيه المسلمه وسعي لتوتر العلاقه بيننا عشان يدي لامريكا الفرصه انها تتلكك وتدخل مصر وربنا يسامح كل مسلم خرج وانشق عن تعاليم دينه وكان سبب لظهور الاسلام بالصوره اللي اراد الغرب اظهارنا بيها 
وفي النهايه الي جميع الاخوه المسلمين والمسيحيين لو حصل في الامور أمور أمريكا مش هتحسس علي المسيحيين وتقتل المسلمين امريكا لما بتدخل اه بتدخل باسم السلام وحره الدين والشعارات الفارغه دي لكن صدقوني لو جم عندنا هنا مش هيفرقوا بين مسلم ومسيحي 
الكل هيشوف الويل والذل والمهانه والدليل قدامك في فلسطين والعراق كلالبشر مسلمين سنه شيعه مسيحيين اكراد حتي بيتضربوا بالجذم لكن العزاء الوحيد ان مصر غير 
بجد يا جماعه مصر غير مهما حصل ومهما كان بينا احنا رجعتنا قريبه قوي قوي وعاطفتنا الجميله والحلوه هتكون دايما سابقه التعصب والانحياز الأعمي 
عشان كده دورنا لسه ما جاش واعتقد انه مش هيجي لانهم عارفين كويس اننا غير 
احنا في مصر شكل تاني 
وزي ما قال اشرف الخلق وسيد المرسلين ان شعب مصر هم خير اجناد الله في الارض ودا لاننا في رباط الي يوم الدين 
خلونا نحب بعض ولو نحب بعض صعبة قوي علي ناس مننا بلاش نخليها نحب بعض خليها ما نكرهش بعض لا في الأول والاخر مالناش غير بعض يا ناس *


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طبعا انا هتجاهل رد فاديه الي بينم عن كره وحقد للمسلمين ممزوج بالجهل كالعاده
> مفيش حد بيكرهنا اد فاديه في المنتدى دي



[SIZE=" 7"]يا راجل عيب وانا روحت فين هو فيه حد بيحبكو قدى[/SIZE]


----------



## فادية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طبعا انا هتجاهل رد فاديه الي بينم عن كره وحقد للمسلمين ممزوج بالجهل كالعاده
> مفيش حد بيكرهنا اد فاديه في المنتدى دي


طبعا هتتجاهل ردود فاديه لانها بتيجي على الجرح زي الملح 
لو انت شاطر قولي بقا انا قلت حاجه غلط في ردي ؟؟
مش هو دا الواقع يا سيد لورد ؟؟؟
مش هو دا الي حصل بالضبط ؟؟؟؟
لو انا جاهله خلينا نشوف ثقافتك وعلمك انت يا واعي
اما حكايه الكره دي فموجوده فعقلك المريض وبس 
الله يكون فعونك


----------



## elsadawey2 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> طيب يا  من تهللون للارهاب
> اين كنتم حينما دفن صدام حسين البشر وهم احياء اليس هذا قتل ؟؟؟
> لماذا لم تعلنو نفسكم ارهابيين ودافعتم  عن اخوانكم المسلمين الذين كانو يموتون بايدي مسلمه ايضا
> وليه مبقتوش ارهابيين لما صدام حسين دخل الكويت وقتل وسلب ونهب واغتصب ومخلاش حاجه وحشه معملهاش
> ...



أنا يا فاديه سبب كل الخراب والدمار والقتل :a82:


----------



## lord12 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> طبعا هتتجاهل ردود فاديه لانها بتيجي على الجرح زي الملح
> لو انت شاطر قولي بقا انا قلت حاجه غلط في ردي ؟؟
> مش هو دا الواقع يا سيد لورد ؟؟؟
> مش هو دا الي حصل بالضبط ؟؟؟؟
> ...



ايه دخل دلوقتي الحكام العرب وصدام في الكلام ده
احنا بنتكلم عن موضوع وهو ان الغرب بيقول علينا ارهابيين
انتي مفيش في قلبك رحمه ابدا ولله
يعني مافكرتيش حتى تبدي تعاطفك مع الاطفال الي في النعوش دول
مفيش مره تقولي كلمة حق لله
سبحان الله


----------



## lord12 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> [SIZE=" 7"]يا راجل عيب وانا روحت فين هو فيه حد بيحبكو قدى[/SIZE]



ياعم انت نفض لنفسك أصلا
انا عمري ماببص لردودك


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ياعم انت نفض لنفسك أصلا
> انا عمري ماببص لردودك



امال لما مش بتبص عليها بترد عليها ازاى بتحسس عليها ولا بتفاخذها وبعدين ايه كلام المنجدين ده نفض لنفسك بجد انت كده مرتبتك عليت اوى فى المنتدى


----------



## فادية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ايه دخل دلوقتي الحكام العرب وصدام في الكلام ده
> احنا بنتكلم عن موضوع وهو ان الغرب بيقول علينا ارهابيين
> انتي مفيش في قلبك رحمه ابدا ولله
> يعني مافكرتيش حتى تبدي تعاطفك مع الاطفال الي في النعوش دول
> ...



سبحان الله 
كل الي انا قلتو ولسه مقلتش كلمه حق ؟؟؟
هو في كلمه حق اكتر من الي انا قلتو ؟؟؟
حضرتك عايز تفصل الموضوع على كيفك يعني 
هو ايه الي خلا الغرب يقولو عنكم ارهابيين غير افعالكم 
مين بقا يا شاطر سبب ان الاطفال دول نامو في نعوشهم 
قبل ما تلصق التهم بالغرب شوف العرب بيشربو ازاي من دم بعضهم 
بقلب باااااااااااااااااااارد 
اتنمى انك تركز في المواضيع وترد مرة رد بيتعلق بالموضوع الاصلي ومتقعدش تعلق على ردود الناس الي بترد لو فيك خير رد زي ما نحنا بنرد


----------



## lord12 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

coptic hero قال:


> امال لما مش بتبص عليها بترد عليها ازاى بتحسس عليها ولا بتفاخذها وبعدين ايه كلام المنجدين ده نفض لنفسك بجد انت كده مرتبتك عليت اوى فى المنتدى



لا بمر عليها بس مرور الكرام
يمكن دي من المرات القليله الي برد عليك فيها
يلا ياعم ابسط رديت عليك مرتين النهارده بس ماوعدكش اني هرد عليك تاني
انت كدا خدت أكتر من وقتك


----------



## lord12 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> سبحان الله
> كل الي انا قلتو ولسه مقلتش كلمه حق ؟؟؟
> هو في كلمه حق اكتر من الي انا قلتو ؟؟؟
> حضرتك عايز تفصل الموضوع على كيفك يعني
> ...



طيب ياستي احنا ارهابيين ووحشين وسفاحين
والاطفال الي نايمين في نعوشهم دول ولاد ستين في سبعين يستاهلوا الحرق كمان
يلا مبسوطه كدا


----------



## coptic hero (12 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> لا بمر عليها بس مرور الكرام
> يمكن دي من المرات القليله الي برد عليك فيها
> يلا ياعم ابسط رديت عليك مرتين النهارده بس ماوعدكش اني هرد عليك تاني
> انت كدا خدت أكتر من وقتك



انت كمان ضعيف فى التهريج زى مانت ضعيف فى الحوار الله يكون فى عونك اكتر من كده وربنا بيزيح


----------



## فادية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب ياستي احنا ارهابيين ووحشين وسفاحين
> والاطفال الي نايمين في نعوشهم دول ولاد ستين في سبعين يستاهلوا الحرق كمان
> يلا مبسوطه كدا




حقيقي الله يكون فعنوك 
مش هقول اكتر من كدا


----------



## elsadawey2 (12 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> حقيقي الله يكون فعنوك
> مش هقول اكتر من كدا



الله يكون في عوننا كلنا يا أخت فاديه


----------



## فادية (12 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> الله يكون في عوننا كلنا يا أخت فاديه



اكيد يا سعداوي بس انت شايف اخوك لورد ازاي بيرد 
يا ريتو لو كان يفكر شويه قبل ما يكتب حرف واحد


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*

*تحية وسلام*


*الاخوة الاحباء ..*

*أود فقط أن أسأل ... لماذا كل المواضيع تنحرف إلى مناقشات أخرى جانبيه بعيده تماما عن لُبها ؟؟؟*

*هل هذه هوايه ؟؟ أم إفلاس ؟؟؟؟؟*

*نحن نتحدث عن الارهاب وفكره *

*ونتحدث عن رد الفعل و نتائجه *

*أكثر من 100 الف موضوع بالمنتدى .. و أغلبها تجد فى النصف الاخير منها مواضيح اخرى لا تمت بصلة للعنوان الرئيسى ..*

*الاخوة الاحبـــــــــــــــــاء ...*

*هل يوجد شخص عقلانى مثقف يستطيع الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*و إن لم يوجد ... فأرشح لكم منتدى المطبخ ... ورجاء عدم المناقشه فى الاديان إطلاقاً *

*أعتذر عن الحدة فى الحوار ... ولكن لكل كيل سعة *

*تحياتى *


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*اتفق معك يا عزيزى REDEMPTION 

اتفق معك جداً *


----------



## دينا (12 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي الكويتي 
الارهابي هو من يرتكب اعمال عنف لاهداف محايده و الهدف زعزعه الجمهور فهل انت هذا؟؟؟


----------



## منصور الكويتي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

لو اعلم ان الموضوع سيصل لهذا الحد .. لما وضعته .. الكل يضع السؤال على مزاجه 

 سؤالي واضح .. بالبدايه الردود كانت سليمه .. الان من اناقش ومن اترك 

        ......................................................................


----------



## coptic hero (13 ديسمبر 2006)

منصور الكويتي قال:


> لو اعلم ان الموضوع سيصل لهذا الحد .. لما وضعته .. الكل يضع السؤال على مزاجه
> 
> سؤالي واضح .. بالبدايه الردود كانت سليمه .. الان من اناقش ومن اترك
> 
> ......................................................................



حضرتك داخل تقول انا ارهابى يعنى عاوزنا نسقف لك فقط قمنا بالرد على فضيلتك ان كنت لاتستطيع الرد اطلب من الاداره غلق الموضوع ويا دار ما دخلك ارهابى


----------



## منصور الكويتي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

* اذا كان من يدافع عن دينه وارضه وعرضه ارهابي فأنا ارهابي . *


----------



## فادية (13 ديسمبر 2006)

منصور الكويتي قال:


> لو اعلم ان الموضوع سيصل لهذا الحد .. لما وضعته .. الكل يضع السؤال على مزاجه
> 
> سؤالي واضح .. بالبدايه الردود كانت سليمه .. الان من اناقش ومن اترك
> 
> ......................................................................



انت صاحب الموضوع 
ولازم ترد على كل الي بيرد عليك بحدود صلب الموضوع
اما اذا حضرتك مش عارف ترد على مين 
فدي مشكلتك لانك انت الي حطيت الموضوع لو مش عارف تكملو اطلب من الادراة قفلو وريح نفسك


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (13 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم ايدك الموضوع جميل جدا و حلو اوى للنقاش فى و لكن اارهاب فى كل مكان و ربنا يسوع المسيح هايحمينا علشان احنا اولادة


----------



## منصور الكويتي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *ومتي كان الارهاب هو الحل*
> 
> *ورد الاساءة بالمثل*
> 
> *ارجوا بمن يتبني هذا الفكر الاخ منصور والاخت سنيه ان تقول لي مثال واحد واضح ان الارهاب ورد الاساءة بالمثل نجحت*





* نعم نجحت .. هاهو جورج بوش يفشل ... بسبب بسالة المجاهدين في العراق وافغانستان 

  ماذا تريدهم ان يفعلو .. هل تريدهم ان يقفو مكتوفين الايدي لما يحصل لهم . *





فادية قال:


> طيب يا  من تهللون للارهاب
> اين كنتم حينما دفن صدام حسين البشر وهم احياء اليس هذا قتل ؟؟؟
> لماذا لم تعلنو نفسكم ارهابيين ودافعتم  عن اخوانكم المسلمين الذين كانو يموتون بايدي مسلمه ايضا
> وليه مبقتوش ارهابيين لما صدام حسين دخل الكويت وقتل وسلب ونهب واغتصب ومخلاش حاجه وحشه معملهاش
> ...




*
    كل الكلام الذي ذكرتي ... ايوجد من لايعرف .. من وراء دخول نظام صدام للكويت 

           من وراء حكم صدام من الاساس .. الكل يعرف من هو صدام 

              هل يجهل احد ان صدام عميل ...

                 اقرأو  .. المذكرات عن جمال عبد الناصر وتعرفو من هو صدام حسين 

            كلها خطط امريكيه ...  

         ومن يقل انه لم يكن هناك جهاد .... اكثر من 2000  كويتي استشهد واسر في هذه الحرب

              وكانت هناك مقاومه في العراق ابيدت من رأس هذا الطاغيه .. والسبب هم الامريكان . *


----------



## منصور الكويتي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

mrmrlovejesus قال:


> تسلم ايدك الموضوع جميل جدا و حلو اوى للنقاش فى و لكن اارهاب فى كل مكان و ربنا يسوع المسيح هايحمينا علشان احنا اولادة





  مشكور على المشاركه


----------



## منصور الكويتي (13 ديسمبر 2006)

*على فكره انا لا احمل اي فكر ... ولكن حميتي على اخواني المسلمين تقول هل يلامون هؤلاء ان اصبحو

ارهابيين يحملون السلاح ويقاتلون العدو لدفاع عن ارضهم وعرضهم ودينهم . *


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

QUOTE=منصور الكويتي;145408]* نعم نجحت .. هاهو جورج بوش يفشل ... بسبب بسالة المجاهدين في العراق وافغانستان 
وهل بساله هؤلاء القتلة ( الارهابيين) في انهم يفجرون انفسهم في وسط الناس الابرياء من العراقيين او يفجرو سياراتهم في اكثر المناطق المزدحمه بالعراقيين العزل هل هذه هي البساله في  نظرك؟؟
  ماذا تريدهم ان يفعلو .. هل تريدهم ان يقفو مكتوفين الايدي لما يحصل لهم . *
*قل لي اذن ماذا يفعلون الان سوى قتل الابرياء العزل من البشر !!!*





*
    كل الكلام الذي ذكرتي ... ايوجد من لايعرف .. من وراء دخول نظام صدام للكويت 

           من وراء حكم صدام من الاساس .. الكل يعرف من هو صدام 
صدام هو احد الحكام العرب المسلمين !!! 

              هل يجهل احد ان صدام عميل ...
وهل صدام وحده هو العميل !!!!
                 اقرأو  .. المذكرات عن جمال عبد الناصر وتعرفو من هو صدام حسين 

            كلها خطط امريكيه ...  
صحيح ولكن لماذا ينفذها العرب   ؟؟؟؟ 
         ومن يقل انه لم يكن هناك جهاد .... اكثر من 2000  كويتي استشهد واسر في هذه الحرب
انا مش قصدي وقت الحرب انا اقصد قبل الحرب وبعدها مش بعد ما صدام طلع من الكويت فضل في الحكم والا انا غلطانه ؟؟؟ طيب ليه معملتوش عمليات ارهابيه ضده والا انتم كنتم خايفين يدفنكم بالحيا زي معمل مع العراقيين ؟؟؟

              وكانت هناك مقاومه في العراق ابيدت من رأس هذا الطاغيه .. والسبب هم الامريكان .

ولما انتو عارفين ان امريكا سبب كل المصايب دي فتحتو بيبانكم ليه لامريكا عشان تخش العراق  وتحتلو من الاساس !!
سؤال يا ريت تعرف ترد عليه  ؟؟؟
مش امريكا بردو دخلت من الكويت والسعوديه للعراق والا هي نزلت كدا من السما وحطت في بغداد ؟؟؟

*[/QUOTE]


----------



## lord12 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله فاديه قلبت الموضوع على صدام حسين
بردو مفيش فايده
هايظل قلبك أشد قسوة من الحجر يافاديه
بتدافعي عن أمريكا الي هي الشيطان الأعظم ومش راضية تعترفي بالحق أبدا


----------



## sousan (14 ديسمبر 2006)

وانا ايضا حزينة من ذلك الارهاب اخي منصور
جماعات اسلاميه ارهابيه - مشاهد قتل فيديو للكبار فقط

كل العمليات الارهابيه الاسلاميه 
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_352.htm

شاهد تعذيب وقتل المتنصرين فى ايران

http://tarikh.no-ip.org/farsi/audioandvideo/apostate_of_islam.htm




شاهد تعذيب وقتل المتنصرين فى ايرن
http://tarikh.no-ip.org/farsi/audioandvideo/files/apostate_of_islam_turchered_to_death.wma


*اقرا وشاهد حسب الشريعة الاسلامية كيف يقتلون*
http://www.coptichistory.org\new_page_207.htm


http://www.geocities.com/iraqdewanpages/terror-1.html


http://www.arabnet.co.il/dir/videoclip/bulg3.rm

http://www.hopeshineministry.com/new_page_4.htm


http://media.maineindymedia.org/content/uploads/Cyril/saintv/russian officer bruta
20execution.asf

للكبار فقط 
- http://www.arabnet.co.il/dir/videoclip/AMEEL.WMV




للكبار فقط - 
http://www.arabnet.co.il/dir/videoclip/asss.wmv




للكبار فقط - 

http://kashkoolmuslimafendi.com/Video2/HTMLobj-99/Iraqichristian.wmv

شاهد قطع ايدى وارجل انسان حسب الشريعه الاسلاميه http://www.apostatesofislam.com/media/video/handcutting_video_islam_56kbps.wmv


مشهد لحد القصاص فى السعوديه


http://www.moonp.net/vb/showthread.php?t=489


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*قد نتفق او نختلف ان سياسات امريكا فى بعض الأحيان خاطئة 
ولا يجب ان ندافع عنها لانها دولة مسيحية 
امريكا ليست دولة مسيحية 
ودول الغرب ليست دول مسيحية 
نعم اغلبية السكان مسيحيين لكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة 
دول الغرب لا تتعامل على اساس الدين 
ولا تصنف على اساس الدين 
اى امريكا دولة علمانية اغلبية سكانها مسيحيين 
هذه النقطة 

النقطة الثانية امريكا ليست الشيطان 
الشيطان الحقيقى هو من يوسوس لأمثال منصور الكويتى بالتصريح بالأرهاب العلنى 
الذى طرحى كثيرين قتلى 
وكل قتلاه اقوياء ​*


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (14 ديسمبر 2006)

sousan قال:


> وانا ايضا حزينة من ذلك الارهاب اخي منصور
> جماعات اسلاميه ارهابيه - مشاهد قتل فيديو للكبار فقط
> 
> كل العمليات الارهابيه الاسلاميه
> ...



*مشكورة كتيييييييييييير
على المجهود الكبير ده *


----------



## فادية (14 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> سبحان الله فاديه قلبت الموضوع على صدام حسين
> *دا  واحد من امثله الارهاب الكتيرة يا دارك باشا *
> بردو مفيش فايده
> هايظل قلبك أشد قسوة من الحجر يافاديه
> ...


*هي امريكا بس الي شيطان امال القاعدة والارهابيين دول يبقو ايه ملائكه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lord12 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *هي امريكا بس الي شيطان امال القاعدة والارهابيين دول يبقو ايه ملائكه ؟؟؟؟*



لولا أمريكا ماكنش ظهر حاجه اسمها القاعده
وبعدين القاعده تيجي ايه جنب امريكا


----------



## elsadawey2 (15 ديسمبر 2006)

يا أخت فاديه ومن هو من قام بتأسيس القاعده ومن كان أكبر بل الممول الأوحد للقاعده ؟؟
يبدو انك لستي علي درايه بمجريات الاحداث ولا تعلمين ان امريكا هي من صنع القاعده  وان امريكا هي من مولهم ودربهم ومدهم بالاموال والاسلحه والمعدات لمحاربة الروس وتفكيك الاتحاد السوفيتي 

ولست انا ولا اي من المسلمين من يقول ذلك بل ذلك كله كلام موثق دوليا ومعروف عالميا لجميع ساسه العالم امريكا صنعت القاعده بيدها ابان الحرب البارده مع روسيا وظلت من وراء القاعده بكل وبكافة اشكال الدعم المادي والنفسي والاعلامي والمعنوي حتي نجحت القاعده في دحر وهزيمة الروس وتفكك الاتحاد السوفيتي 
امريكا صنعتهم والان عليها ان تنهيهم او ان تلاقي امريكا نفس مصير روسيا


----------



## منصور الكويتي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*اولا اريد ان اعرف ماسبب حذف موضوعي .. بعنوان الاجابه عن سبب تعدد زوجات الرسول 

وثانيا لماذا المماطله والميلان عن الخط الصحيح .. عجبا لكم . *


----------



## elking (15 ديسمبر 2006)

لا تغضب أخى الكريم
هذا هو حالنا هنا فاصبر


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> لولا أمريكا ماكنش ظهر حاجه اسمها القاعده
> وبعدين القاعده تيجي ايه جنب امريكا



ليه هيه امريكا راحت ضربت  مركز القاعده الاول؟؟؟؟
انتو عاملين زي الي بيقول قتلي وبكا وسبقني واشتكى 
الله يكون فعونكم


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا أخت فاديه ومن هو من قام بتأسيس القاعده ومن كان أكبر بل الممول الأوحد للقاعده ؟؟
> يبدو انك لستي علي درايه بمجريات الاحداث ولا تعلمين ان امريكا هي من صنع القاعده  وان امريكا هي من مولهم ودربهم ومدهم بالاموال والاسلحه والمعدات لمحاربة الروس وتفكيك الاتحاد السوفيتي
> 
> ولست انا ولا اي من المسلمين من يقول ذلك بل ذلك كله كلام موثق دوليا ومعروف عالميا لجميع ساسه العالم امريكا صنعت القاعده بيدها ابان الحرب البارده مع روسيا وظلت من وراء القاعده بكل وبكافة اشكال الدعم المادي والنفسي والاعلامي والمعنوي حتي نجحت القاعده في دحر وهزيمة الروس وتفكك الاتحاد السوفيتي
> امريكا صنعتهم والان عليها ان تنهيهم او ان تلاقي امريكا نفس مصير روسيا



طيب  ومين الي عمل ومول وبيمول الحركات الجهاديه في فلسطين زي جهاد والحماس وووووو غيرها من الحركات الارهابيه دي ؟؟؟
دا اولا 
ثانيا ليه كل الارهابيين والي بيفجرو نفسهم دول كلهم مسلمين لييييييييييييييييييييه يا حضرت ممكن تقولي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لاحظ انكم بتقولو انكم بتبتقدو  امريكا  بانها مسيحيه طيب فين الارهابيين المسيحيين الي جنتدهم امريكا في القاعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يا ريت تجاوب !!!


----------



## elsadawey2 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

أمريكا يا فاديه هي اللي صنعت القاعده لضرب روسيا فمهما كانت القاعده وحشه فالسبب الأول والاخير والمسئول الوحيد هي أمريكا


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> أمريكا يا فاديه هي اللي صنعت القاعده لضرب روسيا فمهما كانت القاعده وحشه فالسبب الأول والاخير والمسئول الوحيد هي أمريكا



*وكام واحد ارهابي يا حضرت هو مسيحي جاوبني ؟؟؟
دا اولا 
ثانيا لو كانت القاعده من صنع امريكا وبتمويلها 
ضربات ال 11 سيتمبر  والارهاب الي بيحصل في اوربا مين سببو 
هيه امريكا هتضرب نفسها وتضرب حلفائها بردو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والا انتو فاكرين امريكا زي العرب كل واحد عايز ياكل التاني 
ولما كانت القاعده هي من صنع امريكا ليه لما الارهابيين بيجيو يذبحو حد بيقروا ايات من القرأن 
مع ان امريكا مش بتعرف تقرا عربي ومش بتعرف الايات الي بتأمر بالقتل والذبح  الي بيأمر بيها القرأن ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sousan (19 ديسمبر 2006)

انتظروني بعد العيد انشاء الله بالدليل والبرهان قبل ما امريكا تضرب العراق بن لادن وفيلم بالصوت والصورة بيقول قتل النصاره في كل مكان هو الحل مع قصة دبح اثنين من القاعدة لانهم صاروا مسيحيين الفيلم كبيرة ومضطرة اجزه الي قطع الاول علشان يتحمل فعلا سبقني واشتكي وضربني وبكي ولو نظرنا الي علم الاسلام هنلاقي اثنين سيف مش سيف واحد ده دليل انه دين قتل الابرياء في كل مكان


----------



## loveinya (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا قادر على تعويض السنين التى اكلها الجراد و ارجاع الوزنة الضائعة لصاحبها و تعويضه عنها و لكن ما علينا سوى السلام و الصلاة من اجله و هذا ما نفعله يوميا بالكنيسه هو الصلاة الدائمة للعالم اجمع بكل دياناته لان الله لا يفرق بين احد و احد اما نحن البشر فطبيعتنا هى الخطيه 

ربنا يرحمنا​


----------

